# Rear quarter panels



## Stephan Luk (Jul 21, 2018)

I need some rear quarter panels for my 86 z31, they have lots of rust on them, anybody know where I can get replacements from?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

To my knowledge, they are no longer available brand new. They've been obsolete from the Nissan parts catalogue for years. I think there was a company in the UK that made patch panels, but I don't remember their name or if they still do. Usually, your only choice is to find them in a salvage yard and have them cut off of the vehicle. Your best bet would be dry areas of the country, like the southwest, and expect to pay around $300 per side not including shipping costs. I hear they are a real pain to replace and keep in mind that 2-seater panels are different than 2+2 panels.


----------



## Atomman (Jan 19, 2018)

Stephan Luk said:


> I need some rear quarter panels for my 86 z31, they have lots of rust on them, anybody know where I can get replacements from?[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

